# Possibly Need Subs in Central MD



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

It looks like we may be picking up a HUGE last minute account this season, and if it sticks, we will probably need 2 or 3 subs to help us out. The work would be mostly in downtown Baltimore, Annapolis and Cambridge over on the shore. We should know for sure if we get it within the next 2 weeks.

We need folks with thier own trucks, spreader and insurance. Please shoot me an email if you are interested. Thanks!!!


----------



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

*Sorry....*

I guess my email address would help...

[email protected]

I should also mention that these will be all commercial lots. Primarily parking and delivery facilities for large hotels.

Thanks!


----------

